# Can we still go on holiday?



## clairel (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello Girls

Hope someone can offer some advice as i can not get through to the Royal, their admin is a lot to be desired. I am due to start medication for Medicated FET (private) this month. AF arrived 7th October (8 days earlier than my guesstamation) I start nasal spray on 28th October. I am supposed to be going away for 4 nights from the 19th November to the 23rd November. It was a wee treat my DH booked as it has been a crappy year in parts, and the first holiday we have had in 3 years so i really want to go, but at the same time i really want to go ahead with the treatment. On the letter from the hospital it says they cannot accomadate holidays, which is fair enough but we only booked this because we were told are treatment would begin with September AF.

Anyway do you think we could still go or would the dates coincide with ET.

Thanks

Claire


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

HI CLAIRE do you still have the schedule from when you had the twins as my medicated e/t was roughly the same amount of days treatment as the fresh i think from memory mine worked out at 36 days which means you e/t wouldnt be until 2nd dec approx but you also have a scan 5 days before to see if the lining of the uterus is thickening up although i dont think its a problem even if its only the day before.  Hope this helps

Sunny


----------



## clairel (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks again Sunny 

No I dont have the schedule from the time I had the twins, but I have it for last ICSI so must look at it. 

I looked over other post i left a while ago which you kindly replied to aswell, and have been using that info to try to count the days. We will back 28 days after day 21.

I really hope it isnt going to be a problem.

I have been reading all the posts on the NI girls board but I havent been posting. Trying to not think to much about it all but that isnt really working. Just need to get the treatment over with- if you know what I mean. If this one fails then I think that will have to be it for at least a year or 2.

Everyday I am so thankful that I was so lucky to get the boys.

Anyway, How are you and twins. Is your bump very big and has the sickness subsided? I found one of the great things with a twin pregnancy was all the scans. I found them really reasurring.

Thanks Again
Claire


----------



## weebee (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Claire

I don't know if this will help you or not, but I went through a medicated FET with Origin recently.  The whole cycle lasted 39 days - I DR'ed for 25 days, then took tablets (as well as DR) for another 14 days, then went for ET. 

So if your tx is anything like mine, then you should be able to go on holiday.  You should have just started the tablets by then.

Anyway, hope you can get through to someone eventually in RFC who can confirm for you.

Good luck - I hope you get a postive result!

weebee


----------



## clairel (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Weebee

Thats a great help. I still havent been able to get hold of anyone at the Royal, but i feel much more confident now that it will all work out time wise.

And thanks for the good luck wishes

Good luck to you to

Claire


----------

